# Do I need another pump?



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I have 2 Aqueon QuietFlow Power Filters. 400gph each. 150 g tank. Do I need to get another pump or will the powerhead do? I have a powerhead on there now to move the surface water around but I will Get another pump if need be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Depends on what kind of fish you have. What is your stock list?


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm in the middle of cycling right now but I plan to have male to female 1 to 4 white labs 1 to 7 Maingano 1 to 4 yellowtail ACei. 3to 9 saulosi and five Petricolas


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

It's a 72 inch aquarium.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Lovely colour mix, should look great. 
How you cycling your tank..?


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

I'm using Ammonia according to the fishless cycle article on this forum. So far it's going pretty well.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

So can anyone tell me if I need a new pump or not?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Debra, when you say pump I will assume you mean an additional filter for both filtration and to hold media to trap debris. It's possible you will have enough filtration when the fish are small OR if you stay on top of filter cleaning. The only way to know if you have sufficient filtration is to monitor your water parameters as the fish mature and produce more waste.

A power-head only provides water movement in the aquarium unless you have the type that allows adding a sponge filter to the unit.

Many fish keepers use either power filters (HOB style), canister filters, a combination of the two or they use a sump.


----------



## DebraKay1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes I was talking about the filter pump. I have 2 hang in the back filter pumps and was wondering whether I need another one. Thank you so much for answering me. I appreciate your advice.


----------

